# Buildings and Urbanscapes in the Middle East and North Africa



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

Tunisia


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

Egypt


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

Saudi Arabia


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

Lebanon


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

thanx, an eye opening tour


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice pics, I don’t think I’ve ever seen photos of a Saudi city at street level.


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Morocco


----------

